# Moldavia



## PETER HOPKINS (Oct 2, 2005)

I have recently procured a lifebuoy with the name MOLDAVIA imprinted on it.
It certainly has seen better days but I have fixed it on a wall overlooking
my bar. Is there anybody out there that could give me some history on this
ship as I am sure to be asked all about it.
Cheers,
Peter Hopkins


----------



## mclean (Jul 30, 2005)

PETER HOPKINS said:


> I have recently procured a lifebuoy with the name MOLDAVIA imprinted on it.
> It certainly has seen better days but I have fixed it on a wall overlooking
> my bar. Is there anybody out there that could give me some history on this
> ship as I am sure to be asked all about it.
> ...


Peter, My 1963 Lloyds lists the vessel Moldavia as follows. Russian flag built 1960 at Leningrad. 3219 Gross tons. Loa 333ft. Beam 47ft.11ins. No more info i,m afraid. Regards Colinl


----------



## PETER HOPKINS (Oct 2, 2005)

Many thanks Colin.This is a start form. It certainly has travelled a long way from home.
Cheers,


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

I also recall seeing a small coaster several years ago with same name in Rotterdam.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Yep 
There was a coaster as well the: 
Moldavia1985 now called RMS Wedau IMO:8503096
a yacht:
Moldavia1981 now called Mystic W IMO:1002835
as well a liner:
9505 ton P&O liner Moldavia1903 sunk by hit from a torpedo 
50 23 15N 00 29 18W at 24-miles south of nearby Littlehamptont


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

There was also a later P&O 'Moldavia' built in 1922 by Cammell, Laird, Birkenhead.
She was scrapped in 1938.
16,543GT, 552' x 71', twin screw, turbines, 16 knots service speed, 840 tourist class passengers.
Built with a single funnel, another was added at a later date.
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/PO_Liners3.html#anchor8156

Bruce C.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Peter,

You have hit a popular name with Moldavia!

Moldavia 1 was a P&O Passenger liner built in 1903 official No 117382. She was taken into service with the Royal Navy in WW1 and torpedoed and sunk off Beachy Head in the UK on 23 May 1918.

Moldavia II was another P&O passenger liner launched 1 Oct 1921 official number 145973. She was scrapped in 1938.

I suspect the souvenir you are referring to is from one of these rather than the later vessels already quoted - and more likely the 2nd I would think (but certainly couldn't prove!).

Take a look at my thread on RMS Morea and I think you will find a picture of a similar artefact there. http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=3936&highlight=morea

If you manage to work out which it was I can provide you with some more information.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

I am posting two Moldovia pictures shortly from my postcard collection

Brian


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

*Moldavia I and II*

I have posted pictures of the first two Moldavias now. Identification was a bit of a problem but I am pretty sure which is which by reference to the following books:

*P&O A Fleet History*
_Stephen Rabson and Kevin O'Donaghue _
_ISBN 0 905617 45 2 _
_Published by World Ship Society Kendal_

This has brief details and pictures of both ships

*20th Century Passenger ships of the P&O*
_Neil McCart _
_ISBN 0 85059-716 1 _
_Published by Patrick Stephens, Wellingborough_

McCart's book has a lot of information about both ships as well as pictures.

The Rabson & Donaghue book confused me at first as it had two pictures of Moldavia II - one with one funnel and the other with two. I thought one of the pictures was in the wrong place. McCart says a second funnel was added later - presumably for cosmetic reasons.

I have attributed the pictures as Moldavia I picture by reference to the number of lifeboats - Moldavia II is identified by comparing the inscription on the card with the tonnage as Moldavia 1 was significantly smaller.

(Oh no - I am turning into a rivet counter) (Jester) 

Brian


----------



## PETER HOPKINS (Oct 2, 2005)

Thankyou everyone for your very much appreciated contribution. It is obvious that
I will have to carry out further research to try and pin point which Moldavia it was
part of. I will get back again when I find out some more info.
Once again thankyou, this site is just great!


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

PETER HOPKINS said:


> Thankyou everyone for your very much appreciated contribution. It is obvious that
> I will have to carry out further research to try and pin point which Moldavia it was
> part of. I will get back again when I find out some more info.
> Once again thankyou, this site is just great!


Peter

Lifebuoys have changed over the years to meet legislation.Nowadays they all have markings on them. You could possibly find out a rough date by what markings are carried on them.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Peter.

If you can, post a picture of the lifebuoy and maybe some of the members here might be able to put an approximate date to it. Two piccies would be better, one front, one back.


----------

